# Trace or leader



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

This may be a dumb question [always a good preface :? ]

What is the difference between trace and leader?? I had some black magic supple trace 20lb and used it as leader and come to think of it I did lose a few snapper last year. The 20lb black magic leader is a lot harder and thicker. Had I been using the wrong stuff previously??

scm


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'd always thought they were the same, but happy to be corrected.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I've always gone by the system

Wire=trace
Nylon=leader


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Don't know if it helps but from the online Fishing UK, Fishing and Angling Dictionary



> Trace - part of the set up made up of the line and hook attached together





> Leader - used in fly fishing - A leader is a wire or strong fishing line that goes on the end of your line. there are two types - the tapered link between the fly and the fly line. A leader is a wire or real strong fishing line that goes on the end of your line. You tie one end to your fishing line and the other end to your lure. This makes sure that fish with sharp teeth such as pike or zander or fins won't cut your line.


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

Is trace a wind on leader?? Still confused.... :?


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

I always thought the trace was the line between the swivel and the hook.

A leader is something joined to main line and then attached to the lure or fly. A wind on leader is long enough to get onto the reel .... so you have more strength at the end of the fight.

There are three ways you use leader .... heavy to protect your main line. Or thinner and/or a different material to aid in the presentation of the lure or fly.

Cheers,

steven


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

To me they mean the same thing but I'm a bit dumb too. Power point or gpo....same same. Entrance door front door??


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Trace goes at the end of your leader. 
As said above usually a small length with hooks and sinker.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

keza said:


> Trace goes at the end of your leader.
> As said above usually a small length with hooks and sinker.


I thought it was "tippet" which went at the end of the leader.
I normally see trace as being wire and quite short when compared to leader which is often much longer and normally monofilament.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Trace goes at the end of your leader.
> ...


I'm talking old school, that is what I grew up with but maybe it has changed or was a local term (NZ).


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I am of the Squidder and Barrabundy school of thought and happily intermix the names.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

If it holds, its trace, if it breaks and you lose the fish it was a leader, type NFG.

Seriously, I don't know, but I have always called the wire bit a trace, and the other stuff, a leader.

I leave this topic more confused than ever,

cheers all Andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

To me.... Trace has always meant heavy line / wire that was quite short and designed to stop your line being bitten through / cut off on gill rakes.
Leader has always been longer and not necessarily heavier than your mainline.


----------

